# SATA 600 an SATA 300



## Jonas1989 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

ich hab mir heute ne neue festplatte bestellt ne Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s nach der bestellung hab ich ma nach geguckt ob mein mainboard das überhaupt kann ich habe festgestellt das ich nur SATA 3Gb/s kann ist das ein problem? kann ich die festplatte jez nicht verwenden oder geht das ohne weiteres.

Noch etwas ich hab ne 128Gb SSD zum booten. Kann ich die auch nicht die volle leistung fahren?

ich hab nen Asus M4A79XTD Evo

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juni 2012)

Verwenden kannst du sie ja, aber die volle Leistung wird sie nicht leisten können.
Diesbezüglich hätte man sich vorher Informieren sollen !
Bei der SSD istr es was anderes, welche ist es den bzw welche Sata Schnittstelle hat sie den ?


----------



## Jonas1989 (4. Juni 2012)

SATA 2  

bezüglich zu den informieren. Ich hab nen kollegen gefragt der sowas beruflich macht der meinte ich soll mir die holen da dachte ich der weiß was er sagt und macht..^^ deswegen hab ich ned vorhher geguckt..


----------



## Jonas1989 (4. Juni 2012)

das board besitzt nicht mehr


----------



## Tiz92 (4. Juni 2012)

Er wird schon die Sata 2 Leistung soweit es die Festplatte schafft ausreizen. Da sehe ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Ich finde es sogar besser, weil sie zukunftssicherer ist.


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. Juni 2012)

S-ATA 3 (6Gb/s) Geräte kannst du auch problemlos an S-ATA 2 (3Gb/s) Anschlüssen nutzen.
Deine HDD, die ja 6Gb/s unterstützt, wird an einem S-ATA 3 Anschluss nicht deutlich schneller sein wie an einem S-ATA 2 Anschluss, da schlichtweg die Festplatte zu langsam ist.

Die SSD kann allerdings bei S-ATA 3 noch schneller sein als sie jetzt an S-ATA 2 ist 

Du solltest dir also keine Sorgen machen... Achte bei deinem nächsten Mainboardkauf darauf, dass S-ATA 3 vorhanden ist, um die volle Geschwindigkeit nutzen zu können (wobei bis dahin S-ATA 3 wahrsch. eh standard ist  )


----------



## robbe (4. Juni 2012)

Hast du denn überhaupt ne SATA 3 SSD?
Wenn nein, musst du dir ja da keine Sorgen machen. Wenn ja, auch egal, den Unterschied merkst du eh nicht.

Zur Festplatte, selbst an nem SATA1 Port würdest du wahrscheinlich keine Nachteile haben. Festplatten gammeln grade so an der grenze Zwischen SATA 1 und SATA 2 rum.


----------



## ich111 (4. Juni 2012)

Die SSD wird nur bei den sequentiellen Raten gebremst (außer sie ist Sata 2) und die sind nur bei großen Kopiervorgängen relevant, da die aber selten vorkommen und wenn sie vorkommen eh durch die Fesplatte oder das Laufwerk gebremst werden gibts in der Praxis fast keinen Unterschied


----------



## xSunshin3x (5. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> bei großen Kopiervorgängen relevant ... eh durch die Fesplatte oder das Laufwerk gebremst werden gibts in der Praxis fast keinen Unterschied


Und was ist mit Leuten, die große Kopiervorgänge (Back-Ups) auf USB 3.0 kompatible Geräte ziehen, zB USB-Sticks oder 2.5" externe?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2012)

S ATA 3.0 ist Abwärtskompatibel, und selbst wenn die SSD es nicht auf dem Niveau läuft ist es kein Beinbruch. Die SSD wird immer noch sehr schnell sein, wobei sich bei den HDDs nix tun wird ( selbst an S ATA 3.0 ). Die Festplatten reizen nichtmal den Vorgängerstatus aus


----------



## ich111 (5. Juni 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Leuten, die große Kopiervorgänge (Back-Ups) auf USB 3.0 kompatible Geräte ziehen, zB USB-Sticks oder 2.5" externe?


 Die überholen auch noch kein/kaum Sata 2


----------

